# Who actually got to 30+ days nofap and noticed benefits?



## audimax (Apr 17, 2020)

Contemplating if its worth it tbh.
If I coom everyday, the prolactin keeps me satisfied, low motivated to go out, feel lethargic af. The only pro is, that I dont worry about girls anymore and I dont give a fuck about anybody.

If I nofap, on day 4 on I notice increased restlessness, harder to get asleep (prob from decreased prolactin and serotonin) and I kinda start to feel "sad" idk why. Motivation goes up, so do other feelings. Contra is, you start to stress about real girls again.

Idk if its worth it.


----------



## Elias (Apr 17, 2020)

Ive done 80 days
Its worth it if you’re willing to give up pleasure for goals and success


----------



## audimax (Apr 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> Ive done 80 days
> Its worth it if you’re willing to give up pleasure for goals and success



I mean you can reach the same goals with fap too?
My only goals are studymaxxing and gymmaxxing atm, you dont need nofap for these


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> Ive done 80 days
> Its worth it if you’re willing to give up pleasure for goals and success


Godlike tbh only got to 17 was worth


audimax said:


> I mean you can reach the same goals with fap too?
> My only goals are studymaxxing and gymmaxxing atm, you dont need nofap for these


Oh trust me for gymaxxing nofap helps a lot.


----------



## audimax (Apr 17, 2020)

If only all those claims about nofap increasing androgen receptor density significantly and permanently were true, Id be the first monk on this site.


----------



## Elias (Apr 17, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Godlike tbh only got to 17 was worth
> 
> Oh trust me for gymaxxing nofap helps a lot.


Im on day 10 currently 
I will beat it


audimax said:


> If only all those claims about nofap increasing androgen receptor density significantly and permanently were true, Id be the first monk on this site.


There true
Theres been articles posted on here proofing it


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Apr 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> Im on day 10 currently
> I will beat it
> 
> There true
> Theres been articles posted on here proofing it


i pmed you bro


----------



## audimax (Apr 17, 2020)

You mean that one rat study? Idk its like the only one thats out here, and correct me if Im wrong, but they only tested the AR density after ejaculation to satiety and a few days after, not long term stuff


----------



## Elias (Apr 17, 2020)

audimax said:


> You mean that one rat study? Idk its like the only one thats out here, and correct me if Im wrong, but they only tested the AR density after ejaculation to satiety and a few days after, not long term stuff


True
But even if it is false
I can guarantee you NoFap makes you more Low inhib and NT


----------



## audimax (Apr 17, 2020)

What if my balls wont stop growing and start hurting?


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 17, 2020)

It you are sub4.5psl it won’t matter


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 17, 2020)

audimax said:


> What if my balls wont stop growing and start hurting?


if you're not sexually active there's no point, becasue u will have no release


----------



## audimax (Apr 17, 2020)

I am at least PSL 4 I think


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 17, 2020)

i did 220 days and experienced the worst depression of my life lol for like 4 months, and im not even a person who ever got depressed. since i started cooming again, there's no depression BUT, I will go back on no fap out of principle.


----------



## audimax (Apr 17, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> if you're not sexually active there's no point, becasue u will have no release


Yes that what Im concerned about

@janoycresva when did the depression start?


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 17, 2020)

audimax said:


> Yes that what Im concerned about
> 
> @janoycresva when did the depression start?


around 3.5 months in


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 17, 2020)

Most people who do nofap get real sex outside of porn. If you don't get sex then it is not worth it imo. Also, I believe fapping is good in moderation and should not be used to escape from your real-life problems.


----------



## audimax (Apr 17, 2020)

I also had a friends whos done maybe 2 months nofap and after that a girl tried to suck him off and the first time in his life he couldnt get a hard on lol. You prob need viagra on nofap
@hoodmaxxnigga I get a ons maybe 2x a year, 3x tops. I this whole nofap thing isnt going to fuck up my balls in the time periods between, I may stick to it


----------



## theA_rab (Apr 17, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> i did 220 days and experienced the worst depression of my life lol for like 4 months, and im not even a person who ever got depressed. since i started cooming again, there's no depression BUT, I will go back on no fap out of principle.


The depression is called "The flatline" by the nofap communuty..
It is supposed to last few months and it is a needed step to reboot your brain

Nofap is worth trying but you shouldn't take it too seriously, especially the superpowers part


----------



## Elias (Apr 17, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> i did 220 days and experienced the worst depression of my life lol for like 4 months, and im not even a person who ever got depressed. since i started cooming again, there's no depression BUT, I will go back on no fap out of principle.


Thats called a flatline


----------



## xefo (Apr 19, 2020)

On day 18 at the moment, already get stronger erections and more self-discipline


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 19, 2020)

Never did nofap, but got great results on noporn. Without porn I automatically started fapping less:

From 1-2 times per day, to 1-2 times per week (without porn). Going 2-3 weeks without a fap is not uncommon when I have too much stuff to do.

Been keeping this up for a few months and feel better. I personally think fapping isn't bad, but porn is bad. It overstimulates you and causes excessive fapping


----------



## Lelek (Apr 19, 2020)

if you nofap just more t its smarter to not fap for 7 days fap once and go on nofap again


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 19, 2020)

I got to 27 days last year. I had better motivation, energy and focus. I also noticed my mind was sharper (didn't make mistakes in math ect.). The benefits come on gradually such that you don't notice that they're there until you relapse.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Apr 19, 2020)

Im on 365 days no fap. Still ugly.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Apr 19, 2020)

yes, this was me after 25 days nofap










at 30 days





31 days


----------



## Patient A (Apr 19, 2020)

I did 30 days no fap:

MY LOWER MANDIBLE LENGTH GREW 1 INCH, but that’s all I achieved


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm on day 12, definitely gets easier, and yeah you have a lot more time but you need to force yourself to use it.


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Apr 19, 2020)

I did it for three and a half ish years at one point 

no fap is in my mind a cornerstone habit
I would make the argument that the real benefits come from it after the initial 90-120 day period where I would consider you actually reset 

The crazy thing about no fap is that like meditation you don’t notice the benefits day to day but rather when you look back after X amount of days you realize how much different your life is

no fap isn’t going to make your dick bigger or increase your testosterone by 5000%
But it will work on what I refer to as a discipline muscle 
Which is more valuable than anything else you’ll ever do 

what makes you chad isn’t looks but how much of a man you are
And no fap helps a lot in that area
Constantly forcing yourself to not give into comfort creates a momentum to be a fucking beast instead of a pussy who sits online and wastes his life away or really give into any other bad habit 

plus makes you go out and pursue women more which is honestly really fun


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Apr 21, 2020)

it's 100% worth it. For me I became a horndog by day 15 and didnt give a shit approaching women, just wanted to fuck so bad I didnt care about rejection.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 21, 2020)

First week is hard af, second not as bad, after that it’s easy. My record is 9 months and I went from awkward and antisocial to drug dealer/partier with a squad of chadlites who all mogged me


----------



## dingodongo (Apr 21, 2020)

No fap is stupid and only conditions you not having sex often or being premature ejaculator.

Women hate thirsty men. They want men who already have plenty of sex.

A little bit of testosterone will shit on any benefits it may have even if you jerk off 5 times a day


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 21, 2020)

No fap provides no physical benefits. You will release the semen through other means if you don't fap , like wet dreams... 

Fapping becomes a problem when you are addicted. If you are fapping 3x a day then it will undoubtedly have an impact on your motivation. 

The solution is to find a happy median between no fap wizard and being a raging coomer.


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Apr 21, 2020)

It doesn't work ive been on nofap for 2 months (last streak was around 3 months).It just makes you feel less tired in general.No extra benefits.


----------



## betamanlet (Apr 21, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> i did 220 days and experienced the worst depression of my life lol for like 4 months, and im not even a person who ever got depressed. since i started cooming again, there's no depression BUT, I will go back on no fap out of principle.


People with heavy masturbation/porn habits have reported even up to 2 years of misery before they were fully recovered. Substance addicts know this as a post acute withdrawal syndrome.



EverythingMattersCel said:


> You will release the semen through other means if you don't fap


No, you absorb it. When you advance in celibacy you stop having wet dreams at all.



dingodongo said:


> Women hate thirsty men. They want men who already have plenty of sex.


Women want men who are in control of their sexuality. This is what you are unwittingly implying towards with your point about thirstiness. Beyond this, the more virile man is always deemed the superior one. Masturbation both makes you a slave to your sexuality and results in the opposite of virility by decreasing sperm count and androgen activity.



ULTRATERAX63 said:


> It doesn't work ive been on nofap for 2 months (last streak was around 3 months).It just makes you feel less tired in general.No extra benefits.


Being less tired is not significant to you? There are people would be ready to kill just to be a little less tired in their everyday life.


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 21, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> People with heavy masturbation/porn habits have reported even up to 2 years of misery before they were fully recovered. Substance addicts know this as a post acute withdrawal syndrome.
> 
> 
> No, you absorb it. When you advance in celibacy you stop having wet dreams at all.
> ...



Well I'm not going to give upon no fap just yet. I actually started it up again but this time I'll be meditating daily, starting at 15 minutes and adding a minute each day. I think meditation is necessary to succeed.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 22, 2020)

I read the Bible for the first time and went 2 2/12 years without jacking off. I'm serious.


----------



## betamanlet (Apr 22, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> Well I'm not going to give upon no fap just yet. I actually started it up again but this time I'll be meditating daily, starting at 15 minutes and adding a minute each day. I think meditation is necessary to succeed.


Meditation and prayer are very helpful. Both have the power to deprogram your mind of past habits and addictions. Whenever you have an urge, just do either of these. The more you embrace these feelings rather than escape from them the quicker you will advance forward.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 22, 2020)

No fap is cope tbh. 

Use it or lose it.


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Apr 22, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> No fap is cope tbh.
> 
> Use it or lose it.


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 22, 2020)

audimax said:


> If only all those claims about nofap increasing androgen receptor density significantly and permanently were true, Id be the first monk on this site.


*LOL no I never fapped or watch porn before so wdym? I'm aways horny too I get random wet dreams every frickin time too*

*I'm a fookin monk baby*


betamanlet said:


> People with heavy masturbation/porn habits have reported even up to 2 years of misery before they were fully recovered. Substance addicts know this as a post acute withdrawal syndrome.
> 
> 
> No, you absorb it. When you advance in celibacy you stop having wet dreams at all.
> ...


No I get even more wet dreams from zinc tablets 

Nofap gives u wet dreams


----------



## Hector (Apr 22, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> *LOL no I never fapped or watch porn before so wdym? I'm aways horny too I get random wet dreams every frickin time too
> 
> I'm a fookin monk baby*
> 
> ...


I have wet dreams whatever I do porn, noporn o nofap. Never been more than a week without masturbating since... I don't remember


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 22, 2020)

Hector said:


> I have wet dreams whatever I do porn, noporn o nofap. Never been more than a week without masturbating since... I don't remember


High t 

Wet dreams mean ur body has to release sperm too much to handle tbh


----------



## badmantier (Apr 22, 2020)

I stopped breaking out after a long nofap streak. But it may be confounded with supplements I was taking at that time so i can't say for sure if it was cuz of nofap.


----------

